# FYI: 2010 Samsung Features Chart



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

While researching new HDTVs, I ran across this handy chart for comparison of 2010 Samsung LED models.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Unfortunately, they all use edge-mounted LEDs unlike last year's 8500 series (I think that was the model.)


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Yep, you can run across that chart on any 2010 Samsung TV page on Amazon.


----------

